# I.P's for the list



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Please can you add myself and my D.H. Paul to the IP list, we are with SUK and looking for that special person to help us achieve our dream through straight surrogacy, thank you
Karen


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Will add now 

Just got bacy from the FF get together so sorry this wasn't done sooner 

T xx


----------



## Behappy (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks so much, no worries   x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hiya KLC,
We're succesful IP's with Suk, just thought I'd say Hi on here too.
Hope to get more of a chance to chat to you, at a social soon.
EJJB
  x


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Karen

I've just spotted you on here.

I come on here from time to time and there seems to be more SUK girls on here recently.

Good to see you yesterday.

Love the picture of Lupin. 

Hayley x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

All done !!

Good luck for 2009/2010 !!!

T xx


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Tashja

Can I ruin your nice neat list and ask if you could add Rob and me to your IP list.  We are just getting going again.

xx
Sabreena


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just seen this after posting to ask if you want to be added  

Will add you now.

Txx


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Tashja!!

Really appreciate it.


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Tasha

Can you put us on there too please.  It's Fiona and Andy, host IPs with SUK.  Hoping to start treatment this year with the lovely Kate.

Fx


----------

